# Found Turkey Nest 18 Eggs



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

18 eggs found after bumping hen off nest while hunting this morning... I was calling for my cuz'n but we heard no birds the land owner did hear two but we arrived too late to hunt them or get them going again... Back at it next weekend though... Here are the pics of the nest/eggs


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Thats great, thanks for sharing that awesome picture!


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Whow Thats Something To See.......


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I'll take another photo next weekend if the weather is good enough to go in...


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

very cool. I got blanked this weekend. Saw only ONE turkey and it was a hen.


----------



## steely123 (May 17, 2004)

That is a great pic.....cool to see that...

I have never hunted turkey before. Don't have the property or access to someone else's but wow it must be exciting for you guys...

steely


----------



## chuckie (Nov 12, 2004)

rootstown? you are right in the middle of some good turkey huntin areas! also, wb res. has over 5000 acres of public hunting. early some morning,drive east off 14 on cable line, stop anywhere and take a walk thru the fields and woods north or south-you just might be surprised what you hear and see. go get um!


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Lets home the snakes stay away & other varmits & the eggs all hatch! Theer could be some 20+ pound Toms in the future there.


----------



## atrkyhntr (May 31, 2004)

I am hoping to check out the nest this coming weekend...
I'll post pics and report


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

cool pics...


----------

